# Looking for Feedback on this Single body part per day split



## mrmichael (Mar 7, 2018)

Okay, so I know guys that something like hitting muscles twice a week (higher freq) with less volume is more OPTIMAL, something like a PPL, R, PPL split or even something like Upper/Lower routines ect...HOWEVER, I've been doing PPL split for since the start of my gym years and I'm looking for a change and I'd like to try out a single split. I personally feel I'd get my direct work from diff angles and a much fresher pump start one muscle per workout day only. So I'm not asking for feedback on diff routines, just on this one Please.

 	Q:  Should I add MORE volume to my days or NOT and IF SO how many more  set for bigger muscles and smaller muscle, Training each part once a  week, except ARMS x2 per week. 


   	Q:  Would 8 sets for tris and 8 sets for bis and 4-5 sets for forearms  be okay to hit in between a 48H period  twice a week like Posted below  here, or should I lessen the volume since they are twice per week, IF SO  how much less? They are a lagging part for me personally, aiming to bring them up.

Q: I've had a few people tell me not to do, Mon: Chest, Tues: Arms, Wed: back........because I'm using tris and bis before and after, but there is not any direct work and if u look at my volume on chest and back day, it's only 12 sets total-intense though.

M: Ch
	T: Arms
	W: Ba
	T: L
	F: Sh
	S: Arms
	S: Abs/Rest & Recovery for the Most Part



 	CH:
	Flat: 3 Heavy Pyramid Up
	Incline: 3 Heavy Pyramid Up
	Decline: 3 Heavy Pyramid Up
	Flies: 3 Heavy Pyramid Up   

	BA:
	T-Bar: 3 Heavy Pyramid Up
	Rows:  3 Heavy Pyramid Up  
	Wide Lat: 3 Heavy Pyramid Up
	Close Lat: 3 Heavy Pyramid Up 

Arms/Forearms:
	Hammer Curls: 2 Moderate-Heavy Pyramid Up
	Bicep Curls: 4 Moderate-Heavy Pyramid Up (Last one Drop Set)
	Cable Curls: 2 Moderate-Heavy Pyramid Up
	Rev Curls: 4 Moderate-Heavy Pyramid Up (Last one Drop Set)
	Pushdowns: 3 Moderate-Heavy Pyramid Up
	SkullCrushers: 2 Moderate-Heavy Pyramid Up
	Triangle: 3 Moderate-Heavy Pyramid Up 


Shoulders:
	Press Machine: 4 Heavy Pyramid Up
	Side Lat: 3 Moderate-Heavy Pyramid Up
	Front Raise: 3 Light-Moderate Pyramid Up
	Rear Flies: 4 Moderate-Heavy Pyramid Up
	Shrugs: 4 Moderate-Heavy Pyramid Up 


Legs:
	Ham Curls: 4 Moderate-Heavy Pyramid Up
	Squats: 4 Heavy Pyramid Up
	Quad Ext: 4 Moderate-Heavy Pyramid Up
	Calve Raise: 4-5 Light-Moderate Pyramid Up 


Abs/Rest:
	Upper: 5 Moderate-Heavy Pyramid Up
	Leg Raise: 5 Bodyweight-Less Rest
	Side Obliq: 5 Moderate-Heavy Pyramid Up


----------



## snake (Mar 7, 2018)

You're headed for a repetitive motion injury at best; at worse, well, let's not go there.

Keep in mind that most back movements involve the bicep and most chest work involves the tricep. Now add in shoulders that tend to involve chest and triceps and you are over training. Get those movements away from each other the day after and you will be headed in the right direction. 

If that's your pic and give the time you took to write this up, I can see you're serious about your training. With some more understanding of recovery, you should do very well.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 7, 2018)

I did it for years pretty much how u have it laid put. I loved it. I lifted heavy and hard and grew very well. I like the weeks rest between hitting the muscle hard again.  I think it allows u to get stronger than a ppl type split too. That's just my opinion. 

I've done twice a week, and ppl and my joints always felt achy and I never felt fresh. Ever. Give it a shot lots of guys still do it and grow just fine. If I ever went back to training "bbing" I would Def do once a week split again.

Don't lift like a pussy if u do this either. Lift fukking heavy and hard. Drop sets. Super sets. Destroy that muscle group for the day.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 7, 2018)

I used to do 
Chest 
Back 
Legs 
Shoulders 
Arms 

I went from 144 pounds to 196 pounds with tha split naturally


----------



## mrmichael (Mar 7, 2018)

snake said:


> You're headed for a repetitive motion injury at best; at worse, well, let's not go there.
> 
> Keep in mind that most back movements involve the bicep and most chest work involves the tricep. Now add in shoulders that tend to involve chest and triceps and you are over training. Get those movements away from each other the day after and you will be headed in the right direction.
> 
> If that's your pic and give the time you took to write this up, I can see you're serious about your training. With some more understanding of recovery, you should do very well.



How can I rearrange it with haveing 2 arm days put in? I got the routine (with the exception of the extra arm day and abs on weekend) from a pretty good sized BB.


----------



## mrmichael (Mar 7, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> I did it for years pretty much how u have it laid put. I loved it. I lifted heavy and hard and grew very well. I like the weeks rest between hitting the muscle hard again.  I think it allows u to get stronger than a ppl type split too. That's just my opinion.
> 
> I've done twice a week, and ppl and my joints always felt achy and I never felt fresh. Ever. Give it a shot lots of guys still do it and grow just fine. If I ever went back to training "bbing" I would Def do once a week split again.
> 
> Don't lift like a pussy if u do this either. Lift fukking heavy and hard. Drop sets. Super sets. Destroy that muscle group for the day.




I was only doing 12 sets per big muscle group. 3 sets-4 diff exercises. Takes me about a hour.

The only thing of concern is how I place the workout split weekly? Do u think the arms btw chest and back is a problem?


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 7, 2018)

Chest and tris
Back and rear delts
Shoulders and bis
Legs

Been doing some form of this for 35 years.

Doing 20 sets each for chest and back, 15 for shoulders, 20 for quads, 16 for hams, and about 16 each for bis and tris.  These are working sets, not including warm ups.  Works well for me.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 7, 2018)

mrmichael said:


> I was only doing 12 sets per big muscle group. 3 sets-4 diff exercises. Takes me about a hour.
> 
> The only thing of concern is how I place the workout split weekly? Do u think the arms btw chest and back is a problem?



I dont think it's a huge problem and it won't hinder gains. Your body will adjust to it after a few weeks. Try it and see how it goes. I think it's fine but like I said that's me. I did it for yearrrsssss, never had any severe injuries and always felt fresh the next workout.


----------



## Jin (Mar 7, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> I did it for yearrrsssss, never had any severe injuries. Then I started powerlifting




Mmmmmmmm,hhmmmm


----------



## mrmichael (Mar 7, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Chest and tris
> Back and rear delts
> Shoulders and bis
> Legs
> ...



Shoulders are about 24h off chest and ur bis are right after ur back. If ur routine works out good being so close together like that then my routine with arms btw chest and  back should work out good too. I don't know, i got my routine from a guy that has some big arms and he did it this way. 

I do personally think that ur amout of sets though dude is too much. I'm sure u got more experience but 20 sets is hella lot and especially 16 for a tiny arm muscle lol but its good for u, then great. hard to over train IMO if u train a part once per week I suppose....evenwith high volume


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes your Arms get hit with chest and back but not enough to make them grow like they would with direct work. Since I've moved onto powerlifting I've only hit my biceps maybe every 2 weeks with maybe 3 to 4 sets and they have definitely lost size. Not much because I still hit heavy bench and back but they Def lost some size. Your arms can take a beating. I used to ****ing destroy my arms, especially my triceps. 

Don't over think it man. You're in good shape, go destroy the weights


----------



## mrmichael (Mar 8, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yes your Arms get hit with chest and back but not enough to make them grow like they would with direct work. Since I've moved onto powerlifting I've only hit my biceps maybe every 2 weeks with maybe 3 to 4 sets and they have definitely lost size. Not much because I still hit heavy bench and back but they Def lost some size. Your arms can take a beating. I used to ****ing destroy my arms, especially my triceps.
> 
> Don't over think it man. You're in good shape, go destroy the weights



U lost size in training them once per 2 weeks? I heard some guys say something like if u hit chest monday, it will be recov by Th-F 100% and then the weekend it just sits and wastes time or even loses some size a bit...which I think is ridiculous otherwise 1 body part per week splits would work for no one...

I did Chest day, arms day and back day so far... Honestly Chest was great, when I hit arms next day I only felt a bit in my chest and front delts a little bit cause I was doing heavy machine dips for triceps work, but other than that it was solid heavy and good pump and then I did back today after my arms day and I lifted a lot heavier on lat pulls than usual and felt great... so far so good. 

Im on 600 test and 400 deca atm too. Before the deca my joints werent so good, but there feeling hella good now. Wish I had some SDrol or winstrol to run too  FML I only have oxys, dbol junk... Personally not a fan of those anymore, will run someday though.

Feels good to be out the gym in about 1H. I been in there for 2H forever and by the time I do a PPL routine, My tris and shoulders have no pump and it sucks..


----------



## Jin (Mar 8, 2018)

Every time you post I wonder why you want all of us guys to see your dick root.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 8, 2018)

Jin said:


> Every time you post I wonder why you want all of us guys to see your dick root.



The really strange thing is, he has posted pics of himself, the AVI is not him... so he must really like the dick root pic...?


----------



## Jin (Mar 8, 2018)

automatondan said:


> The really strange thing is, he has posted pics of himself, the AVI is not him... so he must really like the dick root pic...?



GTFO. OP is that you in the AV or not?


----------



## mrmichael (Mar 8, 2018)

automatondan said:


> The really strange thing is, he has posted pics of himself, the AVI is not him... so he must really like the dick root pic...?





Jin said:


> GTFO. OP is that you in the AV or not?



What the hell are u guys talking about. I know u Jin back from the ology before that nut banned half the forum guys, even the best and knowlegeable helpers on there too. 
yeah thats my AVI, why do u give so much of a sh it about it?   That was post DNP 500mg run for like 5 weeks on 1500 cal diet of all protein, worst 5 weeks of my life tbh, especially when the ECA stopped working.

I'm 5'7 200ish lbs anyways, that was more around 185. I'm bulking so not shredded up like that, but whatever i wanna be 215 lean like that, takes some time..So drop ur hate, the topic is about the routine anyways. I'm just looking to switch it up like I said, not growing from PPL routines anymore no mater how much gear I run and eat, i just end up gaining BF for some reason.


----------



## Jin (Mar 8, 2018)

I always assumed it was you. So no hate. I just don't get the whole dick root look:32 (16):


----------



## mrmichael (Mar 8, 2018)

automatondan said:


> The really strange thing is, he has posted pics of himself, the AVI is not him... so he must really like the dick root pic...?





Jin said:


> GTFO. OP is that you in the AV or not?





Jin said:


> I always assumed it was you. So no hate. I just don't get the whole dick root look:32 (16):



Yeah if I showed the full picture u would see I train my legs proper too, but that was the best I can do after a hot shower in a small ass apart bathroom, cant even flex arms without bashing into the door and what are u talking about. thats my V taper, i work that shit in the gym to look good when I get cut up, of couse im going to include it into the picture


----------



## Jin (Mar 8, 2018)

And we're all impressed with your insane amounts of gear and V-taper. 

So just calm down, Dick Root.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 8, 2018)

mrmichael said:


> What the hell are u guys talking about. I know u Jin back from the ology before that nut banned half the forum guys, even the best and knowlegeable helpers on there too.
> yeah thats my AVI, why do u give so much of a sh it about it?   That was post DNP 500mg run for like 5 weeks on 1500 cal diet of all protein, worst 5 weeks of my life tbh, especially when the ECA stopped working.
> 
> I'm 5'7 200ish lbs anyways, that was more around 185. I'm bulking so not shredded up like that, but whatever i wanna be 215 lean like that, takes some time..So drop ur hate, the topic is about the routine anyways. I'm just looking to switch it up like I said, not growing from PPL routines anymore no mater how much gear I run and eat, i just end up gaining BF for some reason.



My bad.... your face looked different to me... I still say put some damn pants on.


----------



## mrmichael (Mar 9, 2018)

automatondan said:


> The really strange thing is, he has posted pics of himself, the AVI is not him... so he must really like the dick root pic...?





Jin said:


> GTFO. OP is that you in the AV or not?





automatondan said:


> My bad.... your face looked different to me... I still say put some damn pants on.



how do u kno what my face looks like lol? I dont think i ever posted on any boards..


----------



## automatondan (Mar 9, 2018)

mrmichael said:


> how do u kno what my face looks like lol? I dont think i ever posted on any boards..



Maybe im crazy, (and im definitely to lazy to look) but I thought you posted your face in some recent pics.... either way, my bad.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 10, 2018)

mrmichael said:


> Shoulders are about 24h off chest and ur bis are right after ur back. If ur routine works out good being so close together like that then my routine with arms btw chest and  back should work out good too. I don't know, i got my routine from a guy that has some big arms and he did it this way.
> 
> I do personally think that ur amout of sets though dude is too much. I'm sure u got more experience but 20 sets is hella lot and especially 16 for a tiny arm muscle lol but its good for u, then great. hard to over train IMO if u train a part once per week I suppose....evenwith high volume



Lol, bro, I've been doing this 35 years, last time I taped arms they were a hair over 20".  I think it's working just fine for me.  I've generally found that guys who worry about over training consistently under train and haven't been close to overtraining. You mention my shoulders and arms, my avi and pics I have posted speak for themselves.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 10, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Chest and tris
> Back and rear delts
> Shoulders and bis
> Legs
> ...



Are you me? Or am I you? 

This has been my thing as well for the longest time. Great set-up. Stay focused on yer volume goals each workout, build around the compound lifts and alternate the iso stuff to keep things interesting.


----------

